# Schwinn Sting - What have we here?



## Schwinny (Oct 20, 2022)

This came in yesterday  and I put it together to be a rider. A lot of non original parts but a lot is og at the same time.
What's this thing worth in this condition?
I think it's a 79


----------



## Lonestar (Oct 20, 2022)

@birdzgarage


----------



## Lonestar (Oct 20, 2022)

do the fork legs taper at the bottom? Score of a find there! I'd be stoked to find it, although my days of ridin' BMX 20's are behind me now


----------



## Schwinny (Oct 20, 2022)

They do taper a little from top to bottom but not much.


----------



## RVD_79 (Oct 21, 2022)

Great find


----------



## bikesnbuses (Oct 22, 2022)

Those look like first generation Schwinn Sting forks .


----------



## Marc's Classic Chrome (Oct 22, 2022)

Man that’s awesome


----------

